# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client تحديثات :  OSS CLIENT v6.1 Update Released MIX UPDATE

## mohamed73

WHAT'S NEWS !       MODULE MTK UPDATED   WE HAVE ADD LIST OF MODELS SUPPORTED BY CABLE FOR MTK DEVIVCES   IMEI CALCULATOR 2016 MODULE UPDATE FREE AND UNLIMITED WITH OSS LICENCE    HUAWEI CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI HOTEST MODEL ALREADY SUPPORTED from 2 month  WE ARE ONLY 3 IN WORLD CAN DO IT    -HUAWEI Y625 
-HUAWEI Y560  
~ Lenovo CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI UPDATE with NEW MODEL :   - Lenovo A3300 
- Lenovo A7-30   EMPORIA CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI UPDATE with NEW MODEL   -EMPORIA v32 Click   SFR CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI UPDATE with NEW MODELS :   MANY MODELS ADDED IN LIST    LG QUALCOM MODULE UPDATED   Direct unlock faster unlocker 3 seconds and without root already supported from 3 weeks  
We have add IMEI repair For LG Qualcom NO need to root The phone     D150
D157
D157F
D160
D160F
D160G
D160GO
D160J
D160TR
D165
D165AR
D165F
D165G
D170
D175F
D280
D280AR
D280F
D280G
D280N
D280NR
D280TR
D285
D285F
D285G
D290
D290AR
D290G
D290J
D290N
D290TR
D295
D295F
D315
D315H
D315I
D315K
D315S
D320
D320AG
D320AR
D320F
D320F8
D320G8
D320J8
D320N
D320TR
D321
D325
D325F
D325F8
D325G8
D329
D370
D370TR
D373
D373EU
D375
D375AR
D380
D385
D390
D390AR
D390N
D390NS
D400
D400H
D400HN
D400N
D400TR
D405
D405H
D405N
D405TR
D410
D410H
D410HN
D410N
D415
D415BK
D415RD
D500
D500BK
D500BKGO1
D505
D605
D610
D610AR
D618
D620
D620FR
D620K
D620R
D631
D722
D722AR
D722J
D722K
D722P
D722PA
D722V
D723
D723TR
D724
D725
D725PR
D727
D728
D729
D800
D800P
D800T
D801
D801BK
D801HW
D801Z
D802
D802T
D802TA
D802TR
D803
D805
D806
D820
D821
D830
D837
D838
D850
D850PR
D851
D851TN
D851WH
D852
D852G
D855
D855AR
D855K
D855P
D855TR
D855V
D856
D857
D858
D858HK
D859
D950
D950G
D950P
D950W
D951
D955
D956
D957
D958
D959
D959BK
D959TS
E739KWDU
E960
E970
E970P
E971
E973
E975
E975G
E975K
E975R
E975T
E975W
E976
E977
E980
E980H
E980P
E981H
E985
E985T
E986
E987
E988
E989
F100L
F100S
F160K
F160L
F160LV
F160S
F180K
F180L
F180S
F200K
F200L
F200LS
F200S
F240K
F240L
F240S
F300K
F300L
F300S
F320K
F320L
F320S
F350K
F350L
F350S
F430K
F430L
F430S
F460K
F460L
F460S
F470K
F470L
F470S
F520K
F520L
F520S
H220
H221
H221AR
H221F
H221G
H222
H222F
H222G
H222TTV
H222TV
H340
H340AR
H340F
H340G
H340H
H340N
H340Y
H342
H342F
H342FT
H342I
H343
H440
H440AR
H440N
H440V
H440Y
H442
H442F
H443
H445
H630
H630D
H630I
H634
H635
H635A
H635AR
H635C
H635CX
H636
H734
H735
H735AR
H735L
H735MT
H735P
H735T
H735TR
H736
H736P
H778
H779
H788
H788N
H788SG
H788TR[/B]
H810
H812
H815
H815AR
H815K
H815L
H815LA
H815P
H815T
H815TR
H818
H818N
H818P
H818PA
H819
H955
H955A
H955AR
H955HK
H955P
H955TR
H959
L01F
MS323
MS395
MS500
MS659
P655H
P655K
P659
P659BK
P659BKGO
P870
P870H
P870P
P875
P875H
V410
V490
V495
V496
V497    *PS:
Just buy your reseller or our officiales Experience resellers,
We support 24/7 - Oh can contact us directly
New Resellers Are Welcome
New Dealers Are Welcome
New Customers Are Welcome - Direct Attention !! & Support For AMERICA LATINA 
Sales direct contact :  
- mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- what's app messenger  : +33645079512
- wechat : oss-unlock*

----------

